# Scary Garcia



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

This is what I did with my Santa about six years ago. He's been Scary Garcia since then. I love working with these guys..lol (sorry it's sideways...I don't know how to rotate it.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks amazing, Trish


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He's really awesome. Where did you get the guitar? I like how is raggedy you got his suit.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm "Grateful" that you posted this.  Jerry looks great!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Did you get any Dead Heads camped in your yard?
Great job!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. He was the first hack I did. Unfortunately, not being very tech savvy...unless you turn his volume down all the way, he still plays Jingle Bells...LOL. Actually, his spring got stuck transporting him once time and he doesn't do anything now except stand there. He's usually inside the front door on the landing year round but now that the house is going up for sale, he's in the garage with the rest of them. 

Scareme, the guitar came from Walmart a few years ago. I got it after Halloween and I think I paid maybe $2.00 for it. Since this year's theme was Horray for Horrorwood, I almost didn't use him, but I really needed to get him outside to show him off, and since the band was Grateful DEAD, I stretched it by putting him out there. He was a big hit.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love this guy! He turned out great Pattie!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

HAHA! That's GREAT! Love him!


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Can I give you one detail that you missed?

You need to cut off 2/3rds of his right middle finger. Love the prop, I also love how the guitar actually looks like Jerry's last guitar.

One of my favorite songs, from his last shows


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that is awesome!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Job Patti!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He looks awesome!


----------

